# Datenschutzerklärung in Webseiten



## BugsBastard (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier wahrscheinlich komplett falsch, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo ich sonst reinschreiben soll.

Mein Chef fragte mich gestern, ob wir von der Datenschutzerklärungsseite (so drückte er sich wirklich aus) sicher sind. Er hatte gerade eine Mail bekommen, wo drinne steht daß Anwälte Webseiten verklagen wo die nicht komplett dicht ist (und wie chefs nun mal sind gleich ne Panikattacke bekommen). Nun ist meine Frage, wo kann ich das nachlesen? Beim Googlen kamen zwar ein paar nette Links zum vorschein, aber nichts wirklich brauchbares was diese Thematik richtig (und verständlich) beleuchtet.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,

gruss,

Bugs


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

Am besten wendest du dich damit an einen Profi oder Anwalt für Internetrecht bzw. Datenschutz, der sollte das am besten wissen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juli 2005)

Kann mich Gumbo nur anschließen. Das sollte mit einem guten Anwalt am besten zu lösen sein. Wenn Dein Chef kein Geld dafür ausgeben will, muss er sich an Panikattaken gewöhnen.

Ansonsten hilft es, sich mal die das Impressum einiger Konzerne anzuschauen und über all die Dinge zu staunen, die dort stehen.

Am schlimmsten ist folgender Text, der ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Aber den findest Du auf vielen Privatseiten und noch schlimmer, sogar auf Firmenseiten. Dummheit stirbt nicht aus, irgend ein Depp will immer Geld sparen und kopiert sich den Mist, statt sich von einem guten Anwalt rat zu holen.



> Aus rechtlichem Gründen müssen wir auf Folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> Mit Urteil vom 12. Mai 1998 hat das Landgericht Hamburg entschieden, dass man durch die Ausbringung eines Links die Inhalte der gelinkten Seite ggf. mit zu verantworten hat. Dies kann - so das LG - nur dadurch verhindert werden, dass man sich ausdrücklich von diesen Inhalten distanziert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

Solche Disclaimer sind ein wirklich interessantes Thema, denn wieso werden Verweise zu Webseiten gesetzt, von denen man sich gleich wieder distanzieren möchte?
Michael Jendryschik – Warum Disclaimer dem WWW schaden


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juli 2005)

Was ich von Disclaimern halte, kann man in meinem Impressum lesen 
http://www.neurodeamon.com/?site=imp


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Es gibt Anwälte die nichts anderes machen als Webmaster abzumahnen.
Meiner Meinung nach werden damit nur 2 Ziele verfolgt:
1. Sie nutzen die Unwissenheit der Webmaster aus und wollen durch die "Bussgelder" Kapital schlagen.
2. Sie wollen für ihre Klienten die Konkurenten "ausschalten", z.b. durch hohe Forderungen und damit verbundene Insolvenz oder zumindest durch den Druck zu erreichen dass die Betreiber ihre Webpräsenz einstellen.
Daraus ergibt sich dass es durchaus auch sein kann dass Privatpersonen abgemahnt werden, die Hauptzielgruppe jedoch Firmen sind.... denn bei denen ist eher etwas zu holen.
Wenn der Mailserver von deinem Chef keine Lesebestätigung verschickt, dann müssen die Anwälte erstmal nachweisen können dass ihre Abmahnung dein Chef auch erreicht hat.
Schliesslich können Mails ja auch verschütt gehen.... z.b. bei einem Systemcrash.

@Neurodeamon, der Abschnitt "Rechtliches" bei dir ist sehr aufschlussreich.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

